

Ask YC: Good laptop mouse? - ciscoriordan

Anyone have a recommendation for a good, lightweight mouse?<p>I got a free one as swag a few years ago, and one of the buttons is starting to act up, so I need a replacement.
======
ejs
I use the MoGo bluetooth mouse because it is easy to carry and works fairly
well... I would not recommend it if you plan on spending a lot of time on it
however.

